# Why is new kitty meowing just before going pee?



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

He's been with us for three days now. Not quite sure what's going on. The last couple days he never meowed like this (loudly and repeatedly about 3/4 times) before urinating. Today, he urinated twice, and both times he meowed quite loudly then urinated. 

Is this a sign that something is hurting him? :? What do you all think?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Does the meow seem _distressed_ to you? If so, then I would say he is probably in pain and will need to see the vet ASAP to prevent him having a blockage, which could be quickly fatal. Chances are he is having a simple UTI and some anti-biotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change (more liquid) will help put him right.
Let us know how things go...
heidi =^..^=

My kitty Louie will meow to himself before he pees. He gets in the litterchest and seems to 'talk' to himself. Little merps, chirps and small meows. Its like he's talking out loud about the hole he is digging, doesn't like it right there, so he digs somewhere else, isn't deep enough so he digs some more ... and then he finally goes ... then he talks some more as he burries it and finally charges out of the litterchest with a big meow and is ready to play!


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Our litter box is located downstairs. Before he runs downstairs, he does meow quietly a few times then darts downstairs. But once in the litter box, he does meow quite loudly. I'll have to keep an eye on him to see whether he's redfeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_ >>>>he just jumped on my laptop and wrote that HA HA!_ to see whether he's meowing WHILE urinating. If he's doing it beforehand, could this just indicate that it's his way of letting us know he's going to pee? 

Another thing I thought of was.......maybe he's getting mad that we're emptying his litter box frequently. I know that where he was before, his box would get cleaned MAYBE once a day. I've already changed it today, but I will leave it until tomorrow morning to see whether or not the meowing subsides due to the litter box being full (er).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

UTI can be serious. Its best to rule it out and know that is his pattern of meowing. Going frequently to the box is a sign too. Its easily cured so its best to rule it out right away by your vet because a cat can die from it.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Update:

Went to use the litter box twice. First time, meowed although it didn't sound distressed. Second time he used it, I didn't hear any meowing. I think it's a habit more than anything else. Will keep you posted for more updates. 

Thanks for all the replies. It does help!


----------

